# Lineage



## rsaxman (Sep 6, 2021)

Due to circumstances I can't get into here, my dojo has lost any connection to a lineage. What are some avenues for a shotokan school to join an organization so that members (and instructors) can be further promoted?

TIA,

Robert


----------



## wab25 (Sep 7, 2021)

Lineage is defined by who taught who. You can't change your lineage, by changing organizations. You still learned from the people who taught you. Even if you start over from white belt, and relearn everything, your prior training will still influence how you view things and what you get out of things. You may have lost connection, for whatever reason, but they will always be part of your lineage.

Now if you want to join a new Shotokan organization... use google. "Shotokan Organization" turned up a ton of results. Even Wiki had a few: List of Shotokan organizations - Wikipedia Pick one, pay their fees and meet their requirements and join. Or start your own.


----------



## john_newman (Sep 7, 2021)

Your first training matters Bro..


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 7, 2021)

john_newman said:


> Your first training matters Bro..


I'm not sure I know what that means.......


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 7, 2021)

rsaxman said:


> Due to circumstances I can't get into here, my dojo has lost any connection to a lineage. What are some avenues for a shotokan school to join an organization so that members (and instructors) can be further promoted?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Robert


If you're the one running things ("my dojo" is used by both instructors and students, commonly), you could reach out to other Shotokan schools in the region. Ask their advice on whether the association they belong to is open to adding new schools, and the benefits of belonging.

As for the rank thing, determine how importan that is to you. When I broke away from the (non-Karate) organization I earned rank in, I stopped using that rank, except when visiting schools in that organization (where they are more comfortable with that rank than without it). I now use my own ranking system, and I'm outside it. I know one instructor who did the same thing, but wears a rank within his own system (ranking himself up as he would anyone else - within those "honorary" ranks). I don't see a problem with either approach, so long as everyone knows what the ranks mean.

Now, if you want your (and the students') rank to be recognized by a larger organization for some specific reason, then that larger organization is probably a starting point.


----------



## rsaxman (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for the replies so far. I realize that I misused the term lineage, so apologies for that. I have looked up shotokan organizations online, one of the things that I am curious about is when joining an association, does everyone start over, are dan ranks recognized, etc.? I'd also like to know if anyone here is a part of one or has input as to which one might be more preferable. I don't particularly like the idea of creating our own system ranking myself up as described above, it's just not the direction I want to go.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 7, 2021)

rsaxman said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. I realize that I misused the term lineage, so apologies for that. I have looked up shotokan organizations online, one of the things that I am curious about is when joining an association, does everyone start over, are dan ranks recognized, etc.? I'd also like to know if anyone here is a part of one or has input as to which one might be more preferable. I don't particularly like the idea of creating our own system ranking myself up as described above, it's just not the direction I want to go.


Whether existing ranks are recognized will vary by association (matrixed by the origin of the original rank). Between similar organizations that know each other, it's not uncommon for dan grades to be recognized. And any rank below that is usually not really critical (some organizations don't even register earlier ranks), and may or may not be recognized until the next one is issued within that organization.


----------

